# Violation 90-16 altered exhaust



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

MGL Chapter 90: Section 16.Offensive or illegal operation of motor vehicles states that: 
No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced; or (2)with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.

Citation received was violation 90-16: altered exhaust. 

If my exhaust is truly altered/modified, BUT has no been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise over stock ie. the decibel readings are the same as stock. Is this a logical and effective defense to get the ticket dismissed?


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

1) Appeal
2) Lose
3) Appeal again!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Register as a user on the site, then ask your question.


Then we will hammer you for coming on a website with cops so you can try to weasle out of a valid citation. Pay the $35.00 fine fucknuts


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> MGL Chapter 90: Section 16.Offensive or illegal operation of motor vehicles states that:
> No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced; or (2)with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.
> 
> Citation received was violation 90-16: altered exhaust.
> ...


Stop lying. If that were the case, why would you modify it to start with. Don't bother registering. Appeal, Loose, and Appeal again.

Better yet, don't pay it at all, disregard it. That citation was a mere suggestion. Let it go for about six months or so.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Stop lying. If that were the case, why would you modify it to start with. Don't bother registering. Appeal, Loose, and Appeal again.
> 
> Better yet, don't pay it at all, disregard it. That citation was a mere suggestion. Let it go for about six months or so.


There are a few aftermarket exhausts that offer a very light performance gain with a sound decrease or no change in volume at all. The tone may be a deeper sound (illegal?) but the db reading is the same.

A friend was ticketed for an illegal exhaust when in fact it was the stock exhaust. He tried to prove it to the officer by allowing the officer to look inside the tail pipe to see the Honda logo and part number. The car was only 3 days out of the dealership so it was brand new, so no exhaust leaks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Boston Man said:


> There are a few aftermarket exhausts that offer a very light performance gain with a sound decrease or no change in volume at all. The tone may be a deeper sound (illegal?) but the db reading is the same.
> 
> A friend was ticketed for an illegal exhaust when in fact it was the stock exhaust.* He tried to prove it to the officer by allowing the officer to look inside the tail pipe to see the Honda logo and part number*. The car was only 3 days out of the dealership so it was brand new, so no exhaust leaks.


 Youre kidding right? He seriously asked an officer to get on his hands and knees to look up a muffler? I hope the officer then tested him for sobriety and drugs cause he had to be drunk or high!


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Youre kidding right? He seriously asked an officer to get on his hands and knees to look up a muffler? I hope the officer then tested him for sobriety and drugs cause he had to be drunk or high!


You would rather accept a wrongful ticket than to explain to the officer that it is factory and to ask the officer to look at the proof that is right under his nose? I dont know exactly what my friend said but i'm sure it wasnt, "Get on your hands and knees and look at the muffler."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Boston Man said:


> You would rather accept a wrongful ticket than to explain to the officer that it is factory and to ask the officer to look at the proof that is right under his nose? I dont know exactly what my friend said but i'm sure it wasnt, "Get on your hands and knees and look at the muffler."


 Is there another way to look down a muffler?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Man said:


> You would rather accept a wrongful ticket than to explain to the officer that it is factory and to ask the officer to look at the proof that is right under his nose? I dont know exactly what my friend said but i'm sure it wasnt, "Get on your hands and knees and look at the muffler."


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I can buy a Borla cat-back exhaust for my vehicle, which is available as a dealer (installed) option offered nationwide by GM; whether or not it's legal in MA is another thing.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Is there another way to look down a muffler?


You're making it sound like he was rude to the officer. I cant think of another way for him to prove his innocence. The proof is right there.



dcs2244 said:


> I can buy a Borla cat-back exhaust for my vehicle, which is available as a dealer (installed) option offered nationwide by GM; whether or not it's legal in MA is another thing.


If it is a dealer installed option, it is not factory or stock. OEM maybe.

But the Honda exhaust is a Honda exhaust, not a borla.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boston Man you are making an ass out of yourself as usual


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Man said:


> You're making it sound like he was rude to the officer. I cant think of another way for him to prove his innocence. The proof is right there.
> 
> If it is a dealer installed option, it is not factory or stock. OEM maybe.
> 
> But the Honda exhaust is a Honda exhaust, not a borla.


Did you friend pay the fine?


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

No, he appealed it. He took pictures at a dealership with a bunch of brand new cars lined up with the same muffler and he took pictures of his muffler with the Honda logo and part number and showed it to them so they could compare it and they threw the ticket out. 

Just a huge inconvenience that could have been avoided within 10 seconds.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Yea that ten seconds could have been the officers life. Take the ticket and appeal, no big deal.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

10 seconds = 4 hours of court time for the officer.
10 seconds = loss of day's work for the appelant.
So who lost?


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

SPINMASS said:


> Yea that ten seconds could have been the officers life. Take the ticket and appeal, no big deal.


Good point. The officer could have detained him in the back of the cruiser, though.

It's all said and done now. I apologize for bringing this up.



263FPD said:


> 10 seconds = 4 hours of court time for the officer.
> 10 seconds = loss of day's work for the appelant.
> So who lost?


Only cares about himself, huh?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Man said:


> Only cares about himself, huh?


Your Point?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Personally....its hard for me to even discuss any topic with someone like yourself...ive read all of your posts...and your part of the problem not solution...my guess is your a liberal pot smoking oBama lover and I wish you would go away,thats just my :2c:.


Which is why when he started the Eldely Driver thread I wrote that above....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

No, it is not a logical and effective defense to get the ticket dismissed but you should appeal anyway.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Boston Man said:


> You would rather accept a wrongful ticket than to explain to the officer that it is factory and to ask the officer to look at the proof that is right under his nose? I dont know exactly what my friend said but i'm sure it wasnt, "Get on your hands and knees and look at the muffler."


Thats what the appeal process if for. Believe it or not, the citation is not up for debate on the road side..... See the instructions on the back of the citation and plead your case there within the court system.

If it works out for you then, great you've avoided a fine and suchargable violations for your insurance....

Not seeing the point to this thread...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Boston Man said:


> Good point. The officer could have detained him in the back of the cruiser, though.
> 
> It's all said and done now. I apologize for bringing this up.
> 
> Only cares about himself, huh?


Are you shitting me, the officer could have detained him in the back of the cruiser? Then the moron would run to some cop hating liberal lawyer who would sue him for false arrest.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> MGL Chapter 90: Section 16.Offensive or illegal operation of motor vehicles states that:
> No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced*; or* (2)with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.


If this unregistered user were to simply see a semi-colon followed by the word "or", this entire thread wouldn't be necessary.

Last time I checked, "or" meant that either thing can stand on its own without the other for it's necessity. Walk _or_ run, sink _or_ swim, shit _or_ get off the pot...often, but not necessarily mutally exclusive.

"; or" does not mean "and" no matter how much as you would like it to. Though try to convince the magistrate of this; I wish you luck, particularly if it was me who wrote you the ticket.

(Lawman, who says Kaplan prep could never be useful outside of the actual test?)


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

When I am in the city I get a kick out of all of the little hondas with what looks like a Folgers Coffee can welded onto the exhaust. Then when they get on the throttle it sounds like the thing is going to puke. Why would you want to hear that from your car daily?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> When I am in the city I get a kick out of all of the little *hondas with what looks like a Folgers Coffee can welded onto the exhaust*. Then when they get on the throttle it sounds like the thing is going to puke. Why would you want to hear that from your car daily?


we in the car circle call it "a fart muffler" .... LOL


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Christ, if your "friend" were really into the whole performance thing, he should've gotten headers and left the muffler alone. No or little change in the sound of the engine and way more performance gain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

This kid is friends with the guys in the Subaru club with their "dealer installed 'downpipes'"......... VERY tired of that one. And Sammy, they are called fart CANS.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> MGL Chapter 90: Section 16.Offensive or illegal operation of motor vehicles states that:
> No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced; or (2)with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.
> 
> Citation received was violation 90-16: altered exhaust.
> ...











*+*








*=*


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

LMAO! :l:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> When I am in the city I get a kick out of all of the little hondas with what looks like a Folgers Coffee can welded onto the exhaust. Then when they get on the throttle it sounds like the thing is going to puke. Why would you want to hear that from your car daily?


All I can say is i'm SO thankful that i'm not a teenager these days. When I was a little cheerleader, guys were GUYS with muscles and muscle cars. These metrosexual anorexic little boys today are just nasty with their ghey little cars and low riding pants. They may as well put cards in the spokes of their bicycles because it's the same effect. I understand that times and styles change, but when did boys turn into little girls?
Hopefully things turn around because if my daughter brings home one of these little flamers looking to taint our good gene pool, I will personally hang him from my wreath hanger by his speedo.
Tell your "friend" to grow a set.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> Tell your "friend" to grow a set.


Yes MOM...........


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never understood their purpose. It makes the car sound like a moped.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I've never understood their purpose. It makes the car sound like a moped.


It's because it is so freaking cool

1992 POS Honda. $200

State of the art stereo system $2,500

Aftermarket exhaust system $1,500

90/16 Citation $35

Not being able to afford car insurance because you sunk all of your savings in to a POS Honda that will probably quit running very soon, *PRICELESS*.



































I might be mistaken but 90/16 may actually be $100


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I might be mistaken but 90/16 may actually be $100


me thinks you is right


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

POS Chevy Cavalier with flames on it. Must be fast



















Riced out Neon


----------

